# Poljot Alarm



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Got this one off the forum a bit ago & meant to post a pic sooner.









Intend to change the strap.

What do you think of it?


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I like it. A nice crocodile strap will set that off a treat!

Isn't there an identical Sekonda as well?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I like it. A nice crocodile strap will set that off a treat!
> 
> Isn't there an identical Sekonda as well?


Thanks RWL, haven't made my mind up yet what to put on it.









I'm sure it will be something from Roy.









I don't know about this model being a Sekonda as well; but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> A nice crocodile strap will set that off a treat!


I second that.

IMHO dial patina needs some texture on the strap to balance it.

hmmm... Makes me realize that I need a dress alarm in gold.



> Isn't there an identical Sekonda as well?


Sekondas were always taken from existing lines rather than using original designs. I think I've seen this one with the Sekonda badge.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Chascomm.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I had this watch in it's Sekonda form; sold it earlier this year and kept my black dial version.

They are fine watches and will awake you from the deepest sleep!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

chris l said:


> I had this watch in it's Sekonda form; sold it earlier this year and kept my black dial version.
> 
> They are fine watches and will awake you from the deepest sleep!


Thanks Chris, have got a Sekonda alarm as well.









Will have to post a pic of it soon.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Inspired me to dig this out and wear it today.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one Chris.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Chris, this is the Sekonda I mentioned, sorry about the pic.









The watch looks better in real life as well.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Chris, this is the Sekonda I mentioned, sorry about the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the look of that, may I ask what size?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Hippo, I cannot remember









Will check for you.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Thanks Hippo, I cannot remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheers for that


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

hippo said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hippo, I cannot remember
> ...


No problem - just changing the battery on the callipers.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

36 mm including the crowns.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> 36 mm including the crowns.


Cheers, a touch on the small size for my taste, however like the look of it


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

hippo said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > 36 mm including the crowns.
> ...


The watch is a tad on the small size.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...










Shame


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Stick it on a bund...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Xantiagib said:


> Stick it on a bund...


That's not a bad idea, never thought of that


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > Stick it on a bund...
> ...


Neither did I.
















Maybe I really do need a drink.


----------

